# What's easier, frontflip or backflip?



## Phunky (Oct 5, 2011)

At least with regular on your feet flips, going back is easier to do than a front. Gravity helps out a lot for a backflip. Best way to find out is find a nice padded or grassy area, and a spotter and trying doing flips. Once you get comfortable with that, then you can take it to the snow.


----------

